# faire tourner un soft en gw basic



## Arlequin (17 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous, 

je possède dans mon commerce un petit soft de gestion de caisse écrit il y a qques années en gwbasic....

J'aimerais changer mon parc d'ordinateurs actuellement en pc pour une solution mac.......

Il y a t il une solution pour faire tourner ce soft sur mac ? 

Merci 

à bientôt


----------



## ntx (17 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
une solution est de passer par un émulateur, mais c'est de la "grosse artillerie". Sinon tu peux toujours voir pour le re-écrire et en faire une application Mac OSX. Tout dépend de la taille du logiciel.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Janvier 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> une solution est de passer par un émulateur, mais c'est de la "grosse artillerie". Sinon tu peux toujours voir pour le re-écrire et en faire une application Mac OSX. Tout dépend de la taille du logiciel.


 
1)émulateur, tu veux dire VPC ou un truc comme ça ????? si oui, c'est un peu lourd pour cette petite appli  

2) euh ré-écrire oui mais euhhhhhh non, pas du tout mon rayon....... 

3) pas lourd du tout, ça tient sur un floppy :rateau: 

il n'existerait pas "simplement" un "lanceur" ou "émulateur" gwbasic ? 

merci en tout cas NTX


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Et ce genre de choses ? (c'est pas le seul)


----------



## Arlequin (17 Janvier 2006)

effectivement, ça a l'air d'être ça ! 

Malheureusement, je me retrouve avec qques erreur de syntaxe lors de l'exécution du fichier...... j'ai pu lister qques lignes et très souvent la commande recherche d'autre fichiers dont la localisation est c:\ bref une architecture de fichiers msdos ! 

A moins de tout réecrire comme le proposait ntx, je suis coincé ! 

tant pis

merci quand même


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Y en a plein, j'ai juste tapé "basic" dans www.versiontracker.com et pris le premier freeware !

Selon la taille du code, remplacer les chemins C:\ peut être rapidement fait avec un soft comme "TextWrangler" : un rechercher remplacer à la vitesse de l'éclair ! Faut pas déséspérer


----------



## Arlequin (17 Janvier 2006)

je suis justement en train de continuer les recherches sur le tracker.......

meuh non je ne désespère pas........:rateau: 

merci SM


----------



## Kartof (24 Janvier 2006)

Je sais pas si REALBasic peut lire les sources gwbasic. Si ça t'intéresse, tu peux m'envoyer tes sources (si ça ne te dérange pas) je regarderais si on peut faire quelque chose


----------



## Arlequin (24 Janvier 2006)

ah oui super, ça c'est vraiment cool.... je zippe "le tout" et je t'envoies ça (sur ton adresse hotmail)!


----------

